# Eggliner question



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Some time ago, I bought an Aristocraft Eggliner "shell" off fleabay that had some lovely flowers on it and would look stunning cruising the garden. I see a new Bachmann Christmas Eggliner that looks pretty good. Wondered if anyone knows if the chasises and the shells of the Aristo and the Bachmann versions interchange? Does look to me that the new Bachmann shell is one piece, never seen one in person.

And now for a stupid question that needs no answer, which came first, the LGB chicken dance car or the Aristocraft Eggliner????

Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

1st chicken dance car (red) was produced in 2001, blue was later.
Egg was made in 2000 for some versions.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Wondered if anyone knows if the chasises and the shells of the Aristo and the Bachmann versions interchange? Does look to me that the new Bachmann shell is one piece, never seen one in person.


I have never compared the 2, but we did comment on the one-piece shell, which seemed a bit odd as Aristo made them from the ends of the observation coaches.


I did notice that the Bachmann Parts Dept says the Eggliner motor block is compatible with the Aristo (in other words, you can use it in your Aristo FA, I guess?) Tends to suggest they are interchangeable.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bachmann never made the cars from which the ends came from that were used to make the Aristo Eggliners and perhaps they decided it was better to make a one piece shell than go with the two ends???? Just from the pictures I have seen, can't tell a seam in the middle.

Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Many trains are manufactured by the same company in China.


Major mfg is Kader, Kader owns these:

Bachmann- Bachmann US
- Bachmann UK
- Bachmann China
- Liliput
- Graham Farish
- Williams





Kader contracts for other MFG.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Had another thing to ponder. Wonder if the Eggliner shell would fit properly on an Egghauler car? That might be a way to make a dummy locomotive. Or perhaps it could be an egg passenger car.

Doug


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

*Eggliners*

Here is a company that makes cars for the eggliners. http://store-egghaulers-com.3dcartstores.com/
They call them egghaulers'


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you buy one, and want to mount a kadee at the correct height, I have the procedure on my site.


search my site for "egghauler"


Greg


----------

